
Robots Will Take Jobs from Men, the Young, and Minorities - wyclif
https://www.wired.com/story/robots-will-take-jobs-from-men-young-minorities/
======
hate
Well, you can't blame these companies for cutting ties with their employees to
make a profit. This is bound to happen in the era of technology. That's why we
should encourage the younger generation to get lucrative degrees in fields
that won't replace them.

